# Mattar Paneer - Indian food at its finest!



## velochic (Jun 14, 2008)

I just had to post this recipe.  I absolutely adore a rich and creamy Mattar Paneer.  It is... hands down... my favorite of all Indian dishes.  You must try this.                                     

20 ounces panir (cubed) (I buy a block at my local Indian grocery)
 2 tablespoons oil or ghee              
 1/4 teaspoon mustard seeds (I left these out as I don't like the flavor they add)
 1/2 teaspoon cumin seed              
 1 small onion              
 1/4 teaspoon ginger              
 3-4 garlic cloves              
 2 large tomatoes              
 1/4 teaspoon sugar  (I used about 1 teaspoon as my tomatoes were acidic)              
 salt (to taste)              
 1/2 teaspoon garam masala              
 1/2 teaspoon chili powder (as in red pepper, not the seasoning for Chili)              
 1/4 teaspoon turmeric powder              
 3/4 teaspoon coriander powder              
 1 teaspoon cumin powder              
 1/4 cup water (or as needed)              
 1 cup peas              
 1/4 cup heavy cream     (I used an additional 1/2 c. of whole milk)
 2 tablespoons fresh cilantro (I used much more than this as we love cilantro)


Heat oil and fry paneer cubes till they turn golden brown.  Set aside.  In a separate pot, heat oil (or ghee) and mustard and cumin seeds, until they turn color and sputter.  Add chopped onions, ginger and garlic and cook until onions soften.  Add tomato, salt, sugar, and cook till the tomatoes soften.  (At this point, I used my immersion blender and made the mixture more uniform.)  Then add garam masala, chilli powder, turmeric powder coriander powder and cumin powder.  Add the water and stir it in, using your discretion depending on how dry the dish is.   If you added too much water, just let it simmer away until much of it evaporates - you want your tomatoes soft anyway.  Add the peas.  Cook just until the peas are tender.  Pour in the cream, mix, and add the paneer and let simmer on medium heat for the paneer to absorb the flavors.  Garnish with cilantro.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't know of an Indian grocery in my area. Is there a substitute for the paneer that is commonly available in the U.S.?


----------



## velochic (Jun 14, 2008)

You can make it yourself.  It's actually cheaper and pretty easy.

1/2 gallon whole milk
2 TBSP lemon juice


  In a heavy saucepan, bring milk to a boil. (When it has reached full boil, it will look very foamy and quickly - QUICKLY, I say - rise in the pot. To avoid the ensuing mess, remove it from the heat right away.) Add lemon juice and stir until small curds separate from the whey, about 2-3 minutes.

Let sit 10 minutes so curds can develop, then drain into a colander lined with 2 layers of cheesecloth. When cool enough to handle, tie up opposite ends of the cheese cloth and squeeze out remaining liquid. 

Place paneer, still in cheese cloth, on a plate. Flatten to 1/2" thick and top with another plate. Rest something heavy on topand let sit 20 minutes. 

Pour off any liquid that remains and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jun 14, 2008)

I cant wait to try it.  Ive made it several times by following different recipes or just the day after returning from an indian restaurant ( trying to duplicate it).  This recipe looks right on to me.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 14, 2008)

velochic said:


> You can make it yourself.  It's actually cheaper and pretty easy.
> 
> 1/2 gallon whole milk
> 2 TBSP lemon juice
> ...



So it's basically a farmer cheese  Cool. I've made that before. Thanks.


----------



## velochic (Jun 15, 2008)

You're welcome, Garlic.

Yes, Larry - I've done the same.  This is really spot on.  I hope you try it and like it!


----------



## shortchef (Jun 15, 2008)

Paneer is indeed wondrous.  I love the Palak Paneer, creamy and spicy spinach with cubes of paneer.  Takes awhile to make, but worth every minute!


----------



## maria (Jun 16, 2008)

The recipe sounds yummy, Matar Paneer is my fav too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

I love this as well, and the Palak Paneer which is amazing for me since I am not a big fan of spinach.

GG, as I was reading her description of the process of making Paneer, I was thinking the same thing you were! LOL.


----------



## LaineR (Jun 18, 2008)

Is it possible to use reduced fat milk when making your own Paneer? It sounds good but I don't like all the fat in whole milk.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 18, 2008)

Anytime you change the fat content of the dish you change its taste and sometimes texture, but yes it can be substituted, I have done so in the past. I have used whole milk instead of coconut milk, and even 2% in place of whole milk (trying to cut my cholesterol). It worked, but certainly changed the taste of the dish. I finally decided I was better off with smaller portions than cutting the fat.
Certainly give it a try and see how you like it. Keep some heavy cream around, that way when you are done if you decide it is not good, you can add small amounts of the heavy cream in and bring the fat content up without having to add a lot more liquid.


----------

